# Leica T and Canon EOS M



## AvTvM (Apr 25, 2014)

Got no interest in the latest Leica T "lifestyle accessoire". 
But I do find their starting lens lineup (T-mount) interesting, and the overlap with the EF-M "system":

Leica 18-56mm f/3.5-5.6 ..... Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6
Leica 23 mm f/2 ................... Canon 22 f/2.0
Leica 11-23mm f/3,5-4,5 ...... Canon 11-22 f/4.0-5.6
Leica 55-135 mm f/3,5-4,5 ... X

A compact EF-M 55-135 f/4.0 IS would be nice addition to the EOS-M "system" ... along with a EOS M3 with top-notch AF-system, EVF.


----------

